# HBA1C readings pre-conception



## Lizzzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone

Finally my periods have turned up this morning - soooo releaved - only a year after comnig off contraception injections! (apparently it was them, not the implant that came after them, that was to blame) so I guess I can finally start trying with some hope of something happening 

On the whole, my diabetes nurse and the pre-conception team have been fantastic, but they keep telling me that my HBAlc reading needs to be more than 5.5 - not for the baby's sake, apparently, but for mine.

It wasn't until I read increasingly more on this site that I realised other people don't seem to be being told this.... in fact, it looks on these message-boards as though 5.5 is actually a good result.....

I don't think my quality of life is at all being affected by having tight glucose control.... so not sure whether to try and keep it higher or not, now.

Anyone?


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 18, 2010)

If you are managing fine with it being 5.5 then id just leave it as is, it is an excellent result! mine was 4.5 for the duration of my pregnancy and my blood sugar was always on the low side but can honesly say i only had a handful of noteable hypos... 
I got a hard time bout it being so low but at the end of the day I had a healthy baby and had no problems what so ever in regard to BP, urines, anything that should be a worry in pregnancy really  

Good luck when you go for it  xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 18, 2010)

5.5 Sounds brilliant to me mine was 6.7 when my Jessica was concieved. It's better for it to be lower than higher. I hope that you'll have some good news for us soon  

x


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks folks!

I'll do that....


----------



## rachelha (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello

I was given the go ahead to start ttc at7.4. My understanding is the lower the better for your baby, so long as you are not having too many problems with hypos.


----------

